# SATURDAY 3/22 GENERAL VIS REPORT



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Had a nearshore trip yesterday with some folks from LA so the plan was to hit Pete Tide and something closer in after that.

Vis at Pete Tide closed down at about 60' and the divers aborted the dive. They said it was less than 10'. Hopped out to the YDTs (vs. heading east) and got 30-40' so the day wasn't a bust.

Anyone else have any info on any other spots?


----------

